# EPAK Seminars in Cambridge, Ontario, Feb 11, 2006



## Seabrook (Jan 25, 2006)

<B>Anyone in the Ontario Canada region that is interested in attending my seminars, I wil be teaching 3 in Cambridge, Ontario on Feb 11th, 2006:
</B> 
Location: Karate For Christ Canada 
Cambridge, Ontario 

Kids Seminar - Topic: Coordination Set 1 ​Adult Seminar: Takedown Techniques - An Analytic Breakdown​Instructor Seminar: American Kenpo's Answer to Club Attacks​For further information, please email:​jamieseabrook3@hotmail.com​


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 25, 2006)

Best of luck 

Have fun 

Kenpo Rocks

V/R

Rick


----------



## Seabrook (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks Rick, it should be a blast.

BTW - I see you are under the Mike Pick line. He's one of the few guys that I have never had the opportunity of meeting, but from what I hear, I just got to see him move. Good luck in your training brother. 


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------

